
FTP is easy but is it secure? - sherrillh
http://blog.goanywheremft.com/2012/04/23/ftp-easy-but-thats-the-problem/
======
jpluscplusm
Dreadful article. FTP Must Die is far more technically interesting, accurate
and detailed: <http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie>.

Their solution to FTP being in the clear is “managed FTP”? Fail.

------
kaolinite
Marketing rubbish. GoAnywhere is probably less secure than FTP. But, really,
is anyone still using FTP?

